# J2EE, MySQL, Linux, Applikationsverfügbarkeit mangelhaft, Analyse



## tme (9. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

wir haben eine kommerzielle J2EE-Applikation, gehostet auf einem RedHat-Linux, mit Public Exposure. Diese sollte eigentlich 24/7 verfügbar sein. In den letzten Wochen war die Verfügbarkeit jedoch nicht so hoch, wie sie es im optimalen Falle sein sollte, mehrmals am Tage ist sie nicht verfügbar und kommt nach einigen Minuten wieder hoch.

Wir haben einige Fehlerquellen lokalisiert. Die maximale Anzahl der Threads für den Zugriff auf MySQL wird unter bestimmten Umständen erreicht, die Applikation wird beendet. Außerdem kommt es ca. 2 Mal im Monat zu OutOfMemory-Exceptions. Diese beiden Fehler sind aus den entsprechenden Log-Dateien zu ersehen.

Leider haben wir auch Abstürze, die sich in keine der beiden genannten Kategorien einordnen lassen. Ich habe Zugriff auf das /var/log-Verzeichnis vom Hoster angefordert, frage mich jedoch, ob ich dort etwas darüber finden werde.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man an die Analyse des Grundes für diese bisher nicht kategorisierten Abstürze herangehen könnte?

Danke.


----------



## MrWhite (11. Okt 2009)

Was fuer einen App-Server nutzt ihr? Waere es nicht klueger, sich die Logs des Containers zu holen? Meines Wissens nach findet man die nicht standardmaessig in /var/log.


----------



## FArt (13. Okt 2009)

Du benötigst die Logfiles der Applikation und des AppServers, evtl. noch Performancelogs der VM (oder Daten über einen Profiler).

Vieles davon steht in der Produktionsumgebung nicht zur Verfügung, aber gerade so was wie ein OutOfMemory ist ein Symptom für ein allgemeines Problem (falsche Konfiguration der VM, des GC oder schlicht und einfach Fehler im Programm, die Memory Leaks erzeugen) und kann auch in einer Testumgebung analysiert werden.


----------

